# Brewiser Pilsner



## mika (21/4/06)

I had a search of the site but couldn't fnd anyone who's played with the Pilsner before. Came across a couple of threads on Brewiser Wheat Beer but that was it.

Wanted something *quick* and simple (read: cheap and nasty) so bought the entire bunch of ingredients from Big W which includes the Brewiser Pilsner can of goo, ~1kg of Brewiser Dextrose and ~1kg of Brewiser Brew Enhancer (comprising LDME, maltodextrin and some more dextrose). As you may figure, was going for something with a bit of an edge to it.
OG was 1060 (may have been some sugar in the tap and it was still warm @ ~33C)
Waited a while for the brew to cool (meant to pitch yeast @25C), but then got impatient as it was dropping really slooooooooooowly and decided to pitch the yeast anway @ ~31C (Yes, big No, no .... I know, seemed like a good idea at the time) h34r: 

Now it is fermenting, but really slooooooooowly. The over night temperatures have been nothing startling at ~19C, at the moment the temps at 25C and the brew's the most excited I've seen it.... at last a "gloop" from the airlock every 30seconds.  

Is this normal for this brew, or did I cook the yeast a little when I pitched at the higher temp ?
I think it's fermenting alright, but at these sort of temps I would have expected a slightly more vigorous ferment.


----------



## razz (21/4/06)

ML, you won't have cooked the yeast, if you did it wouldn't have started. There are a lot of fermentables in that lot for such a small packet of yeast, and it will start slow. If you want to spend the money, do the same brew again but use some of the dried yeasts from the LHBS like Saflager. It will make a huge difference to the beer and you will never use the yeast from the top of a can ever again. :beerbang:


----------



## Mr Bond (21/4/06)

"Wanted something quick and simple (read: cheap and nasty)"

And that I'm afraid is probably what u will get :excl:


----------



## mika (22/4/06)

Razz - tried the Saflager, and I've had a failure to start Twice... not so keen to pursue that avenue. Maybe one of the others next time.

Brauluver - you're probably right. But after the third beer me palate doesn't distinguish between beers much :-D

We might just call this a nice neihghbour beer... if it ever finishes fermenting


----------



## Bizarre (22/4/06)

Just a thought - you may already do this and if so please disregard  

I think its always worthwhile re-hydrating any packet dried yeast you use. I always do it now (when I use packets)and the ferment seems to kick in so much quicker (I can usually see the airlock water levels starting to move after about a couple of hoursfrom memory).

All I do is - about an hour or two before I want to do a brew, sterilise a small lidded container, chuck about 100 - 200 ml or so of water in it, chuck in the yeat, cover it and swirl it gently every so often. You will then end up with a nice even suspension of liquid yeast.


----------



## Bizarre (22/4/06)

mika_lika said:


> I had a search of the site but couldn't fnd anyone who's played with the Pilsner before. Came across a couple of threads on Brewiser Wheat Beer but that was it.
> 
> Sorry forgot to say in that last post but - if you want quite a nice Pilsner without too much effort - I can recommend using Grumpy's Czecmate kit with something like a Goldrush Polar beer concentrate - it turns out quite nice and is popular with visitors to my house


----------



## tangent (22/4/06)

you'll need a lot more yeast than one little packet for that kind of OG. It's a BIG beer and the miniscule amount of yeast in a little brewiser packet will really be struggling. 
at 25C i think an ale yeast might be better than a lager yeast. try thr us-56 saf yeast. it's really good and a bigger packet.


----------



## mika (22/4/06)

tangent said:


> you'll need a lot more yeast than one little packet for that kind of OG. It's a BIG beer.....
> [post="121946"][/post]​



Hmmm... maybe went a little over board this time :unsure: 

It's handling it, so as long as it makes it to a reasonable FG I'll leave the Brewiser yeast to go. Seems to have found top gear today as I'm getting a "gloop" every 15 seconds :lol: 

Bizzarre - did rehydrate the yeast (after the issues with the saf yeasts, not going thru that again), but it's a touchy subject on this site, best to let that slide h34r:


----------



## Bizarre (23/4/06)

mika_lika said:


> Bizzarre - did rehydrate the yeast (after the issues with the saf yeasts, not going thru that again), but it's a touchy subject on this site, best to let that slide h34r:
> [post="122034"][/post]​



Oh bugger - if its touchy - sorry! Hehe dont wanna stir up trouble :blink:


----------



## mika (23/4/06)

Where u at Bizarre?, your Avatar says Perth.. but even if Sydney's bigger, Perth is still a big place


----------



## Bizarre (23/4/06)

mika_lika said:


> Where u at Bizarre?, your Avatar says Perth.. but even if Sydney's bigger, Perth is still a big place
> [post="122047"][/post]​


 
h34r: 

I like to be a man of mystery you see - na I live down Atwell (Jandakot) way - south of the river


----------



## mika (23/4/06)

Cool, I work down that way. Also there's TWOC not far from you who do some nice stuff and have some neat Brewday demo's.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bizarre (24/4/06)

mika_lika said:


> Cool, I work down that way. Also there's TWOC not far from you who do some nice stuff and have some neat Brewday demo's.
> Welcome to the forum.
> [post="122184"][/post]​




Pop in sometime for a glass - hehehe.
TWOC is the only shop I ever used to buy from cause I always got good advice in there. I stopped brewing for a while so I feel a bit rusty just now but I'll get back into the swing of things again. Where do u work Mika? And yes - I'm a nosey git


----------



## ausdb (24/4/06)

tangent said:


> you'll need a lot more yeast than one little packet for that kind of OG. It's a BIG beer and the miniscule amount of yeast in a little brewiser packet will really be struggling.
> at 25C i think an ale yeast might be better than a lager yeast. try thr us-56 saf yeast. it's really good and a bigger packet.
> [post="121946"][/post]​



If the yeast came from a fairly generic can of goo then you bet your bottom dollar on it that it is not a lager yeast anyway. More than likely some sort of neutral ale strain but as you say something like US56 would do the trick better.


----------



## mika (24/4/06)

Bizarre said:


> Pop in sometime for a glass - hehehe.
> [post="122192"][/post]​



With the days I have at work sometimes, I could do with a good brew before the trip home  



Bizarre said:


> TWOC is the only shop I ever used to buy from cause I always got good advice in there. I stopped brewing for a while so I feel a bit rusty just now but I'll get back into the swing of things again. Where do u work Mika? And yes - I'm a nosey git
> [post="122192"][/post]​



Work for a mob called Schenck Process on Cockburn rd (formerly Russell) just up from Austal ships.
So if you need any industrial process gear, I'm your man B) 

(Yes, I'm affiliated... no it's not a plug... I wouldn't buy anything from us h34r: )


----------



## Bizarre (25/4/06)

> Work for a mob called Schenck Process on Cockburn rd (formerly Russell) just up from Austal ships.
> So if you need any industrial process gear, I'm your man B)
> 
> (Yes, I'm affiliated... no it's not a plug... I wouldn't buy anything from us h34r: )
> [post="122229"][/post]​



Hmm - good to know! Now I just have to figure out how to persuade the wife I need a new v. large shed with power, to house an indutrial size beer kettle and bottling machine


----------



## mika (26/4/06)

Not that kinda industrial process equipment 
But if you want a screen to size your grains and have a spare $5K and don't mind waiting a while (read: long time) then we're your people.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (27/4/06)

The Brewiser Pilsener with Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 actually comes out as a very refreshing light tasting beer similar to tooheys new but a lighter fresher taste which is an excellent sessioner.....

Kit and bits brewers remember that you may cop a bagging from AG'ers on here as they are brewing very complicated advanced brews but most of the brews you can get at a supermarket or big w ect if brewed right yes even with the kit yeast will easily be the equal of your standard tooheys, carlton cold ect.

Just keep your technique right, your equipment spotlessly clean, and the temp within the recommended 20-24 degrees and your bear will be a treat every time.


----------



## Weizguy (27/4/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> The Brewiser Pilsener with Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 actually comes out as a very refreshing light tasting beer similar to tooheys new but a lighter fresher taste which is an excellent sessioner.....
> 
> Kit and bits brewers remember that you may cop a bagging from AG'ers on here as they are brewing very complicated advanced brews but most of the brews you can get at a supermarket or big w ect if brewed right yes even with the kit yeast will easily be the equal of your standard tooheys, carlton cold ect.
> 
> ...



...and remember that most ag'ers came through the k&k ranks.

If anyone gives U grief about your process/technique/ingredients, report the bludgers coz they're not contributing to the forum by being negative and off-topic.

Having said that, I have mostly moved over to ag, but will still brew the odd kit (for friends/ rellos) as they have flavours that I cannot bother trying to reproduce for the amount of work and money that it will cost. I have a neighbour who likes a standard Aussie lager, so I'll make him a batch of cold-fermented kit lager, with a good liquid yeast (becuase he liked one that I brewed previously)

Seth.


----------



## mika (28/4/06)

Thanks for the replies guys. Bit dissapointed to hear that the Pilsner will be close to Tooheys New 

I'm in the process of grabbing the equipment to start doing AG brews, but like you Weizguy, I'll keep at the kits for a while yet.


----------



## Mr Bond (29/4/06)

Like Seth I to have moved on to A.G and partialing.

I am more than happy to help with kits n bits stuff,and regularly do.

The stuff learned there has been valuable and i feel it is incumbent of me to help, encourage and support all levels of new/beginner fermentation assistants.


----------



## tangent (29/4/06)

u have to start somewhere
but don't think it's a massive expense and hassle to move into flavour country


----------



## Keifer (29/4/06)

I have 2 Brewiser Pils going at the moment, one has been in the bottle now for about 2 weeks, i tried a sneak peak last nite and it is on track to be a very drinkable beer i think.
The other is in the fridge CC'in , hopefully my kegs will arrive soon and i'll have a good beer to pop straight in


----------



## Bizarre (29/4/06)

mika_lika said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Bit dissapointed to hear that the Pilsner will be close to Tooheys New
> 
> I'm in the process of grabbing the equipment to start doing AG brews, but like you Weizguy, I'll keep at the kits for a while yet.
> [post="123236"][/post]​



Hey Mika - go into TWOC and grab one of Roy's (no I am not affiliated - its just a good shop!) Deliverance "Czec this out" pils kits - makes a very nice drop. It does involve a little bit of effort - mini mashing a bag of grains and boiling for a while - but it makes a very nice drop! I just tried my batch yesterday for the first time after 3 weeks or so in the bottle, and it tasted pretty bloomin' nice to me


----------



## mika (1/5/06)

Ummm... Roy's a nice guy, been to one of his brewdays, valuable stuff... but I've got to say with the couple of kits I've tried from there (Deliverance wheat beer and a kit for an SNPA) I haven't been impressed... at all 
But YMMV


----------



## DrewCarey82 (2/5/06)

Tis like tooheys new but like I said its a lot more light and refreshing easy quaffer.


----------



## mika (9/5/06)

Well the yeast finally muched it's way thru all the sugar and the brews now in the keg.
Final gravity was ~1004 which seems a little low, ut oh well. Certainly seems to be a very clear beer, will let you know in a day or two what it turns out like


----------



## mika (12/5/06)

Well the verdict is in, not much like Toohey's new at all (fortunately  )
I wouldn't rate it as a fantastic beer and I wouldn't rate it much as a Pilsner, but it's certainly drinkable


----------

